# HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



## Guest (Apr 9, 2002)

Did anyone catch when on the Charlie Chat they said that Dish Network regular channels(not HD channels) have a much better picture quality than C-Band dishes?
I was ROFLMAO when I heard that.
That's like saying that a 1987 Yugo is faster than a Boeing 747.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I believe you are talking about what the "first customer" of DN said durring the tape segment. Yes, I laughed too. Picture quality on a properly setup C-Band dish is far superior to anything DN and DirecTV can do. Of course, the HDTV channels are a different story.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I mentioned this in the Charlie Chat recap thread.

How could Dish Networks Picture Quality be better then C Band when Dish Network gets most of their programming FROM C-BAND?

I had to laugh about the banged up TV when they said the picture quality was so clear the dog tried chasing a bird on the screen. My therory is that someone in the room farted  and the dog tried running out of the room and on his way out banged into the TV. :lol:


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

"My therory is that someone in the room farted and the dog tried running out of the room and on his way out banged into the TV."(Scott's quote)
My theory is that the stupid dog needs glasess.:lol:
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually dogs don't see all that well. They respond more readily to smell and sound. So the PQ argument I don't quite get.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

It was an ancient projection TV too!! Where did they find those hicks? I think they are related to Charlie.


----------

